# Anyone remove the cover of a Radian XTSL to wash it?



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

I did and after putting it back on (which was as frustrating as taking it off), I can't get the sides to completely cover the plastic sides of the seat where the seat has stickers with instructions on it like it originallyl did. I air dried the cover and it was washed in cold water (to remove manufacturing chemicals), so it should not have shrunk.

Anyone else experience this? I just can't get the fabric to stretch around the sides completely. In fact, it does not cover the lip at the very bottom of the seat either. I got the two clips attached, but on either side of the clips, the plastic shows, as the fabric just will not stretch to cover the whole base.

We just installed this seat today and so far, I am cursing it, and contemplating returning it. The instructions were not easy to follow, the snaps are cheap plastic, the cover (well, read above), getting the crotch strap through the hole was an ordeal (for me and my husband), the harness rethreading left my fingers sore, etc...I can't even think about when I have to adjust the harness straps in the future, and having to remove the whole seat again just to do that...


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Ours needs cleaning, but I haven't yet and your experience isn't making me do it any sooner. I hope someone else can help you!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you washed the cover it's completely unethical to return the seat.

I have an older radian and dont' have the problem you're describing, sorry. Can you post pics? Did you call sunshine kids?


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think it's unethical to return the seat if, after washing the cover, it doesn't go back on the seat properly. What kind of product is that?! It's not inexpensive either.

The seat hadn't even been used yet!

If you bought a brand new expensive knit sweater and washed it the first time and the knitting unravelled, would you not return it?

Because of the strong chemical smells, I wanted to make sure my LO had a clean chemical free cover, no different than washing new clothes because of the chemicals applied to fabrics during the manufacturing process. I am glad I found out now the problem with washing the cover versus later on.

I did contact Sunshine Kids because one of the plastic snaps also separated and they offered to send a new cover. But, when I inquired as to whether or not they would warrranty the flimsy plastic snaps if they broke in the future, I did not get a response. So, what happens in the near future when I have to wash the cover again?

This certainly does not make me feel confident in their products. I bought this seat because of the fact I would get 7-8 years use out of it. It has failed before it's even left the starting gate. What kind of car seat is it where you can't confidently wash the car seat cover, not to mention the difficulty in removing it and snapping it back on? They use these two very difficult to remove black plastic push pins (who thought of that stupid idea?) that you need to use pliers to remove, though if you do, you would ruin the plastic button end, so you can't. Instead, you are forced to numb your knuckles as you try to pry them out manually. And the two plastic snaps are so cheap, mine broke apart the first time I pulled the cover off the seat. Who in the heck designed it? There are stronger metal tabs on the onsies my LO wears!

Don't they know that kids vomit, get dirty, eat, etc on car seats? The covers eventually WILL need to be cleaned and multiple times, especially with a life cycle of that many years. I have since looked at other car seats in various stores, and most use elastic bands to keep the seat covers on. Easy off and easy on. The True Fit Premier (the other seat I had been considering) promotes the fact that it takes just seconds to remove and replace their car seat cover. I can't imagine what kind of product testing Sunshine Kids did on these seats. Did they even have any parents test them or install them?

Anyone else unhappy with theirs?


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I would return it, I have always been told if the box was opened they can't resell it like the would anything else anyways and if a snap is already separating and you haven't even used it yet how well is it going to hold up to a toddler for a couple years?

I have washed my covers (I don't have a radian) lots of times in cold and air dried them and they have fit on just fine. It is a tight stretch to get them into place but not impossible. Is there a certain part of the cover that needs to go on first? That is how it is with my covers and if I remember to put that part on first it makes it much easier.









Also I have a true fit (not the premier) and the snaps are metal and it is super easy to get it on and off! I also have the truimph advanced and it is easy but not as easy as the true fit.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I currently have my Radian XT seat cover drip drying right now. I do think that the plastic pins are dumb and flimsy and a pain, my DH used a flat wrench type tool (I think it is a bicycle tool) to remove the pins and they came out fine with no damage but it was impossible to get them out with my fingers. Beside the pins I found removal of the cover to be pretty easy, and actually did it with the seat still installed. I have owned two Radians and I have never found the rethreading of the harness straps to be that difficult (A bit more time consuming because you have to rethread them but when RF this can be done without removing the seat) However I do wish that they would redesign the cover without those stupid plastic pins.

Oh and I agree that the buckle can be a bit of a pain. It is easier for me to get to then DH and I have used tongs to get it out before.

In terms of install Installing it RF is frustrating but I find installing most seats RF to be frustrating, sweaty, cursing work. Installing FF is a breeze especially with LATCH. I have a FF Radian Premier that gets installed and removed often and I can do it in mins and get a super tight fight without too much work.

It is an awesome seat however and DS and the daycare kid I have love there seats. It is super easy for them to climb into and they are nice and narrow so I can still fit a small person in the back seat between the two seats. They are a nice looking seat two and don't look like a baby seat (DS calls it his race car seat) plus I love that it RF till 45 pounds. I have had a True Fit and a Enspira seat before and I like my Radians much more. Hated the Enspira and although I loved some of the features of the True Fit It was such a big bulky seat compared to the Radian.

I will let you know how getting the cover back on goes. I know it is taking a lot longer to dry then I thought it would







So now DS has to ride FF facing in the Premier to go to swimming which I am not too happy about.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lkmiscnet* 
I don't think it's unethical to return the seat if, after washing the cover, it doesn't go back on the seat properly. What kind of product is that?! It's not inexpensive either.

The seat hadn't even been used yet!

If you bought a brand new expensive knit sweater and washed it the first time and the knitting unravelled, would you not return it?


A lot of stores around here do not take returns of washed clothing. They will if it's defective. In the case of the sweater if I washed it according to the instructions on the tag I woudl return it, but if I washed it any other way I wouldn't. But if your cover is defective, then you should call sunshine kids (since it's under warranty) and they should replace it, not return the seat to the store.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

I washed both my xt and premiere covers - both went back on fine. The xt one in particular took forever to dry (drip dry w/ air fluff).

For what it's worth, I believe radians score the best on the least amount of chemicals, etc. There was a list of the best seats for off-gassing - and radian was at the top.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Well my cover finally dried and I put it back on today and found it no problem in put back on.

It only took a few mins to install and it doesn't seem to have shrunk at all (I have the Mesh material) I installed it the reverse of the instructions on removing it.

I am going to wash the premier next.

Oh yeah and I do believe that Radians got one of the best scores in low off-gassing


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

washed (and dried mine) and never had that problem. Cal SSK and tell them and I bet they will send you a new cover...

Quote:

I would return it, I have always been told if the box was opened they can't resell it like the would anything else anyways
This is actually an urban myth, at least around here. Ever seat I have ever bought and returned to the big box stores has been restocked onto the shelves.


----------

